# Morning Star Trip 5 Sep 10



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Headed out on the Morning Star on Sunday 5 Sep. Weather was
absolutely perfect! Warm enough to wear shorts and a t-shirt
but not hot enough to sweat. Boat had about 20+ folks 
since the Saturday passengers were moved to Sunday due to 
the storm. Plan was for flounder and seabass. Boat left at
7:30 AM and steamed out for about an hour and a half.
First drop was very slow. Probably 75% of the folks were
rigged for flounder. I was fishing for whatever was biting.
I rigged up for seabass. Caught around 5 keeper seabass
at this spot. One thing I noticed was that even though the
bite was slow the keeper ratio was very good. Mine 
was probably around 3 throwbacks for every keeper.
Second drop was only about 15 minutes away and there 
were several other local party boats from OC there.
Fishing was MUCH better here and I had a nice steady stream
of keepers coming in. Me and the guy next to me had a few
fish that we did not think had a shot at making 12.5". But 
some of them long skinny seabass will suprise ya. We had 
about 5 or 6 fish in a row that measured out just past 12.5".
We told everyone to stay the heck away from our "magic ruler"
The flounder fisherman had an awful day. Only 2 keepers were 
caught and both of them by clam fisherman. I was lucky enough
to have the first keeper and was just beat out for the pool
by a guy 2 spots down. On the way in I had my fish cleaned and
figured I had about 15 fish. I was really suprised to see
them count out 24 seabass. One shy of a limit... overall great
day.


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Nice to hear you had a good trip. sea bass are delicious!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome report! I miss those fluke/seabass trips up in Long beach island.


----------

